# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JBL aquabasis



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone use it ?
What you think use it under Seachem Flourite?
Can i use a cable under them ?









Here a copy and paste :
"Nutrient Substrate for Aquarium Plants

Contains all essential nutrients such as iron, minerals and trace elements.
The clay particles act as a nutrient store, binding excess nutrients and releasing as required.
Does not require mixing with gravel.
Does not contain nitrates and phosphates which promote the growth of algae.

JBL Aquabasis plus plus contains the full range of vital nutrients as well as iron and trace elements which aquarium plants need for healthy and strong growth. These nutrients are provided in depot form and are fully accessible and available to the root of the plants. JBL AquaBasis plus promotes rapid rooting and results in healthy and strong root development.

Use
The contents of the bag are sufficient for setting up a 100 litre aquarium (approx. 80 x 35 x 40 cm). Use more for larger aquariums. Spread AquaBasis plus in an even layer of about 2 cm thickness at the bottom of the aquarium (contents sufficient for approx. 100 l). Place a 4 cm layer of washed gravel with a grain size of 2-3 cm on top. Do not use any larger sized gravel! When filling the tank with water use a flat plate, a panel of glass or another flat object held under the water jet to prevent the gravel from chuming up and clouding the water. The aquarium can now be stocked with plants.

Add JBL Ferropol or Ferrotabs at regular intervals to your aquarium water to supply your plants with iron and trace elements through the leaves.
Fertilise the plants with CO2 and adjust pH around the ideal value of 7 with the JBL PROFLORA CO2 System"


----------



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone use it ?
What you think use it under Seachem Flourite?
Can i use a cable under them ?









Here a copy and paste :
"Nutrient Substrate for Aquarium Plants

Contains all essential nutrients such as iron, minerals and trace elements.
The clay particles act as a nutrient store, binding excess nutrients and releasing as required.
Does not require mixing with gravel.
Does not contain nitrates and phosphates which promote the growth of algae.

JBL Aquabasis plus plus contains the full range of vital nutrients as well as iron and trace elements which aquarium plants need for healthy and strong growth. These nutrients are provided in depot form and are fully accessible and available to the root of the plants. JBL AquaBasis plus promotes rapid rooting and results in healthy and strong root development.

Use
The contents of the bag are sufficient for setting up a 100 litre aquarium (approx. 80 x 35 x 40 cm). Use more for larger aquariums. Spread AquaBasis plus in an even layer of about 2 cm thickness at the bottom of the aquarium (contents sufficient for approx. 100 l). Place a 4 cm layer of washed gravel with a grain size of 2-3 cm on top. Do not use any larger sized gravel! When filling the tank with water use a flat plate, a panel of glass or another flat object held under the water jet to prevent the gravel from chuming up and clouding the water. The aquarium can now be stocked with plants.

Add JBL Ferropol or Ferrotabs at regular intervals to your aquarium water to supply your plants with iron and trace elements through the leaves.
Fertilise the plants with CO2 and adjust pH around the ideal value of 7 with the JBL PROFLORA CO2 System"


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You could use it under Flourite but why? If I'm not mistaken this product is basically laterlite. I won't touch the substrate heating question. It's much safer to talk religion in Saudi Arabia.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Here the bag which I bought, as you can see there isn't only Fe but also Cu Mo Co B Zn Mn Mn (







i don't know all this elements ) 
















Here the english instructions:









What you think about this product ?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Rex, I believe that cable heaters are better in substrates with additives. It isn't needed in commercial substrates (Flourite, Eco-Complete) because they have the abilty to supply nutrients to the plants without any heating help. But for additives, heat currents are needed to push all the nutrients up into the roots of the plants.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Sounds good. A lot like Fertiplant. I would
use it under Flourite, no problem. Or even
better, use it under Redsea's Eco-complete.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

This substrate is VERY popular in Singapore. My understanding is that it is a lower cost alternative to ADA soils. Sure, use it with Flourite, but fine gravel will work just as well, and look better doing it.

Eco-complete appears MUCH more attractive than Flourite (IMHO), so if you have access to it and want some more fire power than the JBL soil gives by itself, than I agree with Carlos 100%.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I found a site in Singapore that sells it, they ship to the US(it seems better than Fertiplant, well the cost does at least)..JBL Aquabasis! Nemo, what size bag is that; 2.5 or 5 liters..?


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow-- Nice find Rex! I may see about that....

Thanks!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nemo,update us on what you did..does it cloud the water?


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Yep, very popular here in Singapore. It has to be covered with at least 3cm of gravel (as per instructions). It won't cloud the water when used as instructed. I frequently uproot and replant my plants... some it comes up with the roots, but does not cloud the water.

By the way, there's a typo in the instructions. It says to cover with "washed gravel with a grain size of 2-3 cm". We think they meant 2-3 mm. The web site is http://www.jbl.de.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry only now I read mail and see notifications.

Well i i didn't fill up the tank, now it's empty.
Next week probably i can buy some good plants so I can see what happen with F. Red and JBL Aquabasis under it.

Thr bag i bought here (Italy) is 2.5 liters.

So JBL aquabasis is good for substrate ?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What is 1SPD(Singapore Dollar) equivilant to in American dollars? I might order the JBL, Vinz...what results did you achieve using it? Is it really good, did you notice the plants really taking off after using it? Thanks


----------



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Only a small note in the above photo the JBL bag is over Flourite Red: the JBL Aquabasis is like sand or "salt and peper" (gray).


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> What is 1SPD(Singapore Dollar) equivilant to in American dollars?


59 cents

Alex


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's cheap, the 5liter bag costs only $11..


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I have it in my tank too.
Doesn't cloud the water.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Aquabasis was the first substrate I ever used, so I don't have a good point of reference.

The other substrate I've used is a potting soil for pond plants. Not much difference I find, other then that the soil is MUCH cheaper.

The best testimonial is this. I use it in my newt tank. This tank has no CO2, low/moderate light, and no water column fertilisation other then what I feed the newts. I have Sagittaria subulata, some small Crypts and some small Echinodruses growing in it.

I also started a new tank with it recently, with CO2, moderate light and Flourish. Easy plants like Anubias, Crypts, Marsilea and Lobelia. I just uprooted the Lobelia today. The roots look quite healthy. Plant growth is slow, but that could be due to lower light.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## imported_~NeMo~ (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone notice a rise of GH due to JBL Aquabasis ?


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Never noticed high GH from aquabasis.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Does Aquabasis resemble Terralit? I think it's the same thing, I sent them an email asking them how long the nutrients would last, and they replied by saying "the iron and trace elements content of Aqua Basis is sufficient for the first 4-8 weeks of use. After that a regular supply of Ferropol to the water will
recharge these nutrients in the the bottom as well. This is due to a special clay content in aquaBasis which works on the base of ion exchange. This exchanging capacity will slow down after some 3 years. But this does not mean to necessarely redo your tank installation after that time. Just add new clay to the bottom by use of JBL 7 Balls"


----------

